# Leave. Stay. Think about it constantly.



## 351235 (Sep 9, 2021)

Thank you for your thoughts, removing specifics...


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

For the children's sakes get out if it. File for full custody.


----------



## gxbailey (Sep 10, 2021)

Can you write all of that again, but not from 'why am I so bad at doing what I should be doing', but from the perspective of 'here are the bits that are good'?

This might be just for me, but I'm personally in an unsolvable ****ed up puzzle (****upuzz?) and I think the only way out (if there is one) is to stop thinking about gridlock minutia and focus in on all of the other parts that work. Just f-ing work. Cause those are the reasons you stay. The brain has a nasty habit of focusing in on the bad (for good survival reasons) and becoming numb on the good.

btw, I'm not a 'that *****!' kind of poster.


----------

